# Definitions?



## richtee (Aug 19, 2007)

I had seen that someone mentioned <Jeff?> about a dictionary/encyclopedia function in the 'ware.

This place REALLY needs this!

TBS, 3-2-1, fatty...c'mon I had never heard of any of this. STILL can't find 3-2-1.

And it'll keep the smarter ignorant folks from asking the same questions <blush>.

Whaddia think?

PS...found the 3-2-1, but still, a terms thingie would be MOST helpful


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 19, 2007)

3-2-1- is a method (THE) method for doing pork ribs
3 hours on(until they start pulling back from the bone)
2 hours on wrapped in foil
1 hour back on unwrapped(to firm them back up a bit)add sauce @ this point if you wish
it's just a guideline & times/temp can vary.


----------



## richtee (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow...fast reply!...grin. Thanks, but I did find it in the sidebar of the front page...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

Richtree -

Some of the words will turn green and bold like ABT or Fatty for example.

When that happens put your mouse over it and it will tell you what it means in a little bubble. Jeff has been adding these little bubbles as a dictionary feature for us for quiet some time now. 

TBS probably means tablespoon if it was along with a recipe
3-2-1 is a method for smoking ribs:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/ribs.htm


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok ... 3-2-1 is one of the ways to smoke ribs. 3 hours in the smoker, then you wrap them in foil for the next 2 hours (makes them nice and juicey, some folks add some apple juice in there before you seal them up,) then take them out of the foil for the last 1 hour. A Fatty is a roll of breakfast sausage like jimmy dean, you can just smoke it like it is or stuff it with cheese or what ever. Hang around you'll get it soon enough, or just ask. These guy's and gal's will sure enough answer all of your questions.


----------



## richtee (Aug 19, 2007)

Incredibly fast and good at answering, I see. AND...that mouse function was not working for me a couple days ago, but now it does sometimes. But still- a dection on this stuff would save alot of typing. When you'd RATHER be smoking, right?   ;{)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 19, 2007)

speaking of which, Qview needs a green highlight


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 20, 2007)

i see it is there now.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 20, 2007)

wow that was fast n/m


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got a silly question how do you add these definitions like 3-2-1. 
I cant figure out how to do it


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 11, 2007)

never mind its automatic im a doofus


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Only Jeff really knows how it happens - admin magic!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2007)

If there is an acronym that you think should be included, shoot TulsaJeff a PM with the acronym and the definition for it.

I used to be able to add to the acronym list but since we moved to the new format I'm not able to do it.


----------

